# I lost a big flathead today



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I wont get into any details because it makes me ill thinking about it..This fish looked bigger than the 50 I caught three years ago..AS soon as I casted out and put my rod in the holder it doubled over, the fight was long and hard in heavy current..I cant ever remember losing a big flathead at the bank before....Gonna take awhile before I get over this one


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I know how you must be feeling Jackson ..... You will get over it in a few days..... Maybe a week ..... a Month ??? Hell, I still think about the one that got away years ago.............. This helping any ??? ............  ...~**~


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

No one ever forgets about the ones that get away........you will always wonder?!?!!?!?!?!?


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Awh come on 'Flathead Jack' you have got to give us the details. It's alright though man, it happens to the best of us. Your having a good year, you'll hook him again in due time.......TightLines!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, the irony Jack. I just got back from fishing with my girlfriend. Took her out in the hopes she would get her first flathead. I hooked up with something big, let it run for a good minute. Never gained on it once. Got me into a submerged tree and hung me up. I waited it out a good 5 minutes hoping it would come free, in my mind I was honestly debating going in, but quickly threw away that idea. It ticked me off something royal... I wasn't even going to post tonight, just browse the boards and get some sleep. She posted the pictures of the dink channel I caught. I don't think this fish was 50lbs big, but I know it was my new PB. Sorry to hear about your luck tonight man, you're not the only one.


----------



## jfout (Apr 26, 2004)

I hate that for you Jack and Tom, but it's part of the drug of catfishing. Heck, I'm a relative newb and I'm all ready hooked. It keeps stirring your imagination, just knowing fish like that are around.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey guys that beats no hookups...
Does Friday the 13th mean anything to you now???


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Beats not going fishing.......
Sometimes they win, sometime you do.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been gone all weekend, so Now I get to talk SMACK!

You lost the fish becasue I wasnt there. In a huge turn of events, I have been briging GOOD luck to people this year. 

You see I am disappinted in both Flathunter & Fishman, they are making da family look bad, and no one, I mean no one makes da Catfish Mafia look bad. Both of you may had broken your PB's. We can forgive this time, but each of you will be responsible for your actions, as punishment you must carry my rod holders and rods next trip out!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

That stinks,but anyone that has fished for awhile has been there.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I want to know when Da Mellon was elected president of Da Mafia?????.After all he has only completed 2 of the 10 step requirements.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol, is there actually a 10 step requirement list?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

*SOMEONE * has to step up, while you guys are out *LOOSING BIG FLATHEADS!* I may not catch many, but I make them *ALL* count!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon while were out fishing, you're out mowing the lawn!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats right! Man did I mow a lot, 3 cabins!

Caught a bunch of big Chubs, but hey started fighting each other whiel in the trap. Go figure....

I'm ready for my vacation starting on 5/28! My goal is to catfish at least every night from 5/28 to 6/5! (some times two cat trips each day!)


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Ill have this area changed from " Catfish Discussion " to just plain old BS section... 'Cause that's about all that is in here anymore....  DA KING !!! ( bythe way , I've completed step 25


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think if you drive over a combined 100 miles each trip that should take the palce of a couple steps! (Nomatter where I go South to the best part of GMR or up to Jacks, I've got 100-170 miles) My poor Jeep's going to die!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hows the jeep doing? Get'er fixed yet?


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Try fishing out of a Pontiac Sunfire. Dang I miss my truck; Too bad the gas prices and college tuition forced me to sell it.


----------

